# Damasko goes orange - DA 42 / DA 43



## StufflerMike

One day before the Munichtime will raise the curtains Damasko unveiled their addition to their portfolio featuring a touch of orange with the DA 42 and DA 43 models.


----------



## sulpher

Another "new model" where just the seconds hand colour has changed. That really turns the "Innovation" - Made in Germany slogan into a big bad joke.

The colour scheme looks kinda interesting, though.


----------



## StufflerMike

sulpher said:


> Another "new model" where just the seconds hand colour has changed. That really turns the "Innovation" - Made in Germany slogan into a big bad joke.
> 
> The colour scheme looks kinda interesting, though.


Wait for the news to come. New movement, new diver, and new ?

Btw:"Innovation - Made in Germany" still holds true for any model, even if only the colour scheme changes. Slogans are what they are - slogans. And I think the Damasko slogan is well chosen since there is some truth in it.
Breitling Instruments for professionals.....
Ebel Architects of time
Panerai Where ideas come to life.

The DC 56 Orange LOL


----------



## whoa

sulpher said:


> Another "new model" where just the seconds hand colour has changed. That really turns the "Innovation" - Made in Germany slogan into a big bad joke.
> 
> The colour scheme looks kinda interesting, though.


I kinda follow you here! Still enjoy my da36 though!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## sulpher

stuffler said:


> Wait for the news to come. New movement, new diver, and new ?
> 
> Btw:"Innovation - Made in Germany" still holds true for any model, even if only the colour scheme changes. Slogans are what they are - slogans. And I think the Damasko slogan is well chosen since there is some truth in it.


Don't get me wrong - I really like Damasko. I already owned two Damaskos and now own my third one.
And I'm really looking forward to the diver.
But releasing new seconds hands colours for their already existing models, giving those new model names and combining that with the innovation slogan can seem a little bit cheesy.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I think it's a nice addition and good timing for Halloween, although by the time it arrives at your doorstep it'll be Christmas.

Mike, sorry for going off-topic but didn't you mention earlier this month that the DK101 was getting a "facelift?" Any update on that? I was expecting an announcement after the Damasko store opening. I have two fliegers on the way and looking towards a dress watch next. The only thing that could end my Nomos obsession is an ice-hardened dress watch.


----------



## COZ

stuffler said:


> Wait for the news to come. New movement, *new diver*, and new ?


Waiting...


----------



## Sylus Grey

I too very much enjoy and appreciate the Damasko brand for what it has accomplished and the true innovations it has made. However, the fact that Damasko already lets you customize accent colours makes releasing this "new model" seem somewhat arbitrary. From a business perspective I think it would make more sense to offer two models, (for example one with white face one with black face), and then an option for custom accent colours. I'm not trying to take away from the brand and I do think the orange is cool, but I'm really hoping to see some new "innovations" soon. I'm looking forward to the diver. Also hoping the "facelift" is more than a mere accent colour change.


----------



## StufflerMike

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> I think it's a nice addition and good timing for Halloween, although by the time it arrives at your doorstep it'll be Christmas.
> 
> Mike, sorry for going off-topic but didn't you mention earlier this month that the DK101 was getting a "facelift?" Any update on that? I was expecting an announcement after the Damasko store opening. I have two fliegers on the way and looking towards a dress watch next. The only thing that could end my Nomos obsession is an ice-hardened dress watch.


Munichtime will tell.


----------



## Penfold36

I wonder when I should be expecting my commission check? ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-customization-opinion-3555162.html

All jokes aside, it's a welcome addition to the line in my view. Nice job, Damasko!


----------



## kvik

I think the orange look is a new classic, works great for both black and white dials, I can easily see myself getting one.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Best looking versions yet. 

Well, it is a new look for these models (the ad doesn't say new model, just new Damasko), and as far as I know the Damasko innovations still exists with these.


----------



## noregrets

Although these new models are technically already available via a custom order, the extended wait time for a custom (I've currently been waiting nearly three months for one) makes having them stock models a big plus IMO.

I also think the DA42 black in particular will look absolutely killer on the long-rumored black Damest bracelet.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

I love the orange color scheme. Reminds me of some of my favorite G-Shocks actually.








There's definitely a lot more to come from Damasko than a new color scheme though.


----------



## sulpher

Agree, noregrets. But a DA43 black with damest coating bracelet for me, please!


----------



## StufflerMike

In the flesh


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

These new orange models may be my favorite Damaskos. Love it.


----------



## sulpher

Damn, the orange secondhand and bezel pip look even better than on the promo pic. Thanks Mike!


----------



## mucklechumps

Yawn.


----------



## Chris Stark

Damasko seems to be going wild with colors lately inc their new diver coming out. I hope they don't get too far away from pure tool and tasteful.


----------



## Penfold36

stuffler said:


> In the flesh
> 
> View attachment 9780578
> 
> 
> View attachment 9780586


Pics look great, Mike! Thanks for sharing. Definitely reaffirms for me that this is the way to go. Just need to determine the order of my next few watch purchases. This new model is definitely in the running. Ugh...first world problems.


----------



## StufflerMike

Munichtime 2016 pic


----------



## daffie

The more I see it...the more I like this color combo. I have always liked orange accents on watches anyway (and I'm Dutch...this may have something to do with it as well ;-) )

Thx for keeping is up-to-date...


----------



## StufflerMike

I know the Dutch best. Lived in Scheveningen for 4 years, Groningsestraat. That's when it started back in 2000 with Ernie Romers and WatchUSeek.....

En nog een phototje


----------



## daffie

stuffler said:


> I know the Dutch best. Lived in Scheveningen for 4 years, Groningsestraat. That's when it started back in 2000 with Ernie Romers and WatchUSeek.....
> 
> En nog een phototje


Hey dat is geweldig!  I live in The Hague and work in Scheveningen. Very cool to know it all started here...back in the day.

Bedankt voor de foto's!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

stuffler said:


> Munichtime 2016 pic


I was really sold on the 43 Damest but this one is looking pretty sweet. I love the three color contrast here.


----------



## Steve260

Great photos, Mike! The orange edging and stitching on the black strap really ties things together visually.



stuffler said:


> In the flesh
> 
> View attachment 9780578
> 
> 
> View attachment 9780586


----------



## franksf

Mike or anybody who has seen the da42 orange/black, how is the orange in the flesh?, is it bright or is it more subtil? Also, how is the strap made of, hard to tell on picture....I am will buy a DA42 black or 44 for xmas.....two different watches i know.. (red vs orange and numbers versus no numbers)...one seems to be more subtil and 'dark' and the other more 'flashy'....hard for me to decide just based on picture...hence asking...thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike

I would describe the orange on the DA 42 as being prominent but in no way disturbing. "Bright" would not be my term given the orange being just a colourful splash compared to the watch as a whole.




























Strap is a Hirsch Robby / Performance collection, a leather rubber combo which wears very comfy at all times. You will find a member's review here. I am sure the black/orange one will not differ from the reviewed one.
I got a Hirsch Andy (black leather/orange rubber) which is slightly different for my DC 66 and I love it. Those "Performance" Hirsch straps come with a 2 1/2 years warranty so at least Hirsch are confident in the quality they sell.

The other completely orange rubber strap pictured is a Hirsch Professional and looks fantastic on their new diver's watch.


----------



## franksf

ThAnks lot Mike.


----------



## Maddog1970

stuffler said:


> In the flesh
> 
> View attachment 9780578
> 
> 
> View attachment 9780586


wow, that orange really pops....love it!


----------



## daffie

Just checked the Damasko website. These new models are still listed as pre-order. Any word or additional news on availability?


Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## icybluesmile

I'm curious as to when these are coming as well.


----------



## Macram

*Anyone have one of these yet!!*

I think the orange accents look great!


----------



## frankcastle914

This will be a great watch to have this summer. Love the orange. Best colour yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

daffie said:


> Just checked the Damasko website. These new models are still listed as pre-order. Any word or additional news on availability?


Waiting for the DA42 as well. Afaik suppliers did not deliver their parts within the prescribed time limit.


----------



## plasticmoz

One of my favorite Damaskos -- the orange really works here.


----------



## Digitalone

I need diss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

Digitalone said:


> I need diss


Pre-orders are welcome.

Not sent from an iPhone not usinf tapatalk.


----------



## daffie

stuffler said:


> Pre-orders are welcome.
> 
> Not sent from an iPhone not usinf tapatalk.


Cheers for the heads-up Mike!

Do you have any news or an idea of expected ETA? (nothing about it on the website)

Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## frankcastle914

stuffler said:


> Munichtime 2016 pic


This will be my first Damasko.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Man these look good!!! Any lume shots?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## icybluesmile

I am planning to get one of these as soon as possible. I noticed one thing though, on the Damasko website, the weight of the DA42 is 99g and the DA46 is 75g. I thought that the DA42 is just a DA46 with a different color. Is that just a misprint on the website? Just curious. Getting one either way.


----------



## daffie

icybluesmile said:


> I am planning to get one of these as soon as possible. I noticed one thing though, on the Damasko website, the weight of the DA42 is 99g and the DA46 is 75g. I thought that the DA42 is just a DA46 with a different color. Is that just a misprint on the website? Just curious. Getting one either way.


I believe it's a misprint. My DA46 is around 90gr.

Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## whineboy

Already discussed, seems like catalog misprints:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damaskos-diet-3700018.html


----------



## icybluesmile

Thanks guys. I somehow missed that thread. I figured it was a misprint but wanted to be sure.


----------



## StufflerMike

This thread....

Ordered a new Damasko

... makes me think they are available now and ready for delivery.


----------



## pdsf

Watchmann in the US has them listed for sale on their site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73

pdsf said:


> Watchmann in the US has them listed for sale on their site.


That is where I ordered mine. I wanted the 1-11 bezel so I have to wait a bit. He has other units in stock.


----------



## Bababooey

Anybody pick one up Yet? Would love to see some real world pics. Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

Honkylips said:


> Anybody pick one up Yet? Would love to see some real world pics. Thanks.


You will find first pics here on the Damasko Uhren Forum, i.e. member Iowa73 posted his DA43.
BTW: I do not think my Munichtime pics are "unreal".


----------



## Bababooey

Yes, I didn't mean that quite so literally I guess. I'm just looking for some everyday, average pictures from buyers. Sometimes that gives me a better sense of a watches true presence. Thanks.



stuffler said:


> You will find first pics here on the Damasko Uhren Forum, i.e. member Iowa73 posted his DA43.
> BTW: I do not think my Munichtime pics are "unreal".


----------



## Iowa 73

Here is another picture of my DA43. I will try and get some better ones today. I love orange... my M4 is orange with orange leather


----------



## StufflerMike

pic by Gnomon Watches


----------



## Kirkawall

I'm just about to place an order for one of these DamaskOranges. Not easy to find in the wild at the moment. Must be a popular item!


----------



## Puma74

They are pretty scarce.......hard to find. I believe they are very popular.

SWEET!


----------



## StufflerMike

Hard to find ? 
Check Chrono24 or check our sponsors. The DA 42 *is *available.


----------



## Kirkawall

stuffler said:


> Hard to find ?
> Check Chrono24 or check our sponsors. The DA 42 *is *available.


Thanks for the tip -- the usual suspects (P&C, Watchmann, Gnomon) are all waiting on deliveries, it seems.


----------



## StufflerMike

Watch.de: immediately available.


----------



## tonester99

i think the DA42 will be my first Damasko watch. The orange accent looks great.


----------



## lewdog

I really like this orange. I seem to remember reading a thread recently that was discussing how you could ask them for custom things, like a certain color of seconds hand. I've looked and can't seem to find that thread. Anyone know where it is? I love the idea of being able to personalize a bit...


----------



## StufflerMike

lewdog said:


> I really like this orange. I seem to remember reading a thread recently that was discussing how you could ask them for custom things, like a certain color of seconds hand. I've looked and can't seem to find that thread. Anyone know where it is? I love the idea of being able to personalize a bit...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/make-your-damasko-unique-3198930.html?highlight=Customize


----------



## lewdog

Thanks, Mike. I'm sure it was somewhere obvious, my eyes just weren't finding it!


----------



## LARufCTR

The orange looks amazing...!!! Nice to see another color in the mix. I vote for the black face w/orange


----------



## StufflerMike

LARufCTR said:


> The orange looks amazing...!!! Nice to see another color in the mix. I vote for the black face w/orange


Latest pic from Inhorgenta exhibition. Orange rocks.


----------



## Phoenix103

Not liking the orange... looks cheap


----------



## StufflerMike

Phoenix103 said:


> Not liking the orange... looks cheap


Each to his own. *I* like it a lot.

















Pics©stuffler,mike at Inhorgenta


----------



## Kirkawall

I like it also -- though for me it works better on the white dial. Possibly because of my habitation to the yellow/black colourway as a DA36 owner.


----------



## frankcastle914

I must say, the black case, black dial is very strong. I have the non-DLC DA42 because I’m not fond of coatings, but the all-black looks great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

I've gone for the matt DA 42 as well.








Pic taken last Sunday on Tempelhof Airfield.


----------

